# Me so happy :D



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Got new wheels...


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Shit, nice, how much? And if I'm even in Texas you gonna let me drop by and test drive it?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Sanyo said:


> Shit, nice, how much?


Got a good deal on used, $1740 shipped with the rubber.


Sanyo said:


> And if I'm even in Texas you gonna let me drop by


Yes.


Sanyo said:


> and test drive it?


No.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

hold on, $1740. you must mean 17400.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> hold on, $1740. you must mean 17400.


No, $1740 for the wheels. I've had the car for 3 years... 

That's a US street legal car, worth way over $17400.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i hate you, I hope you die, you suck you suck you suck!!!!


*end jealousy rant* Looks hott man


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Sami said:


> No, $1740 for the wheels. I've had the car for 3 years...
> 
> That's a US street legal car, worth way over $17400.


okay, something didnt sound right. nice car and rims either way


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> okay, something didnt sound right. nice car and rims either way



what doesn't sound right?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

didnt sound right. i thouhgt he was talking about the car for 1740, not just the rims


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I'll be down friday to test drive it :thumbup:


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

You shoulda blanked out your license plate number. But, I really like the M30 on there. GTR+M30=two of Nissans finest.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

your so frikin lucky! how much you pay for the car thats what i want to know


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

scourge said:


> You shoulda blanked out your license plate number. But, I really like the M30 on there. GTR+M30=two of Nissans finest.


Why should I blank it? People see my license plate every time I drive it. Where did you see M30? Are you talking about R31 M30 or Infiniti M30 (Nissan Leopard)?

RB26Maxima, Motorex list price for '92 GT-R was $36,800 back when I got mine. Didn't pay that much but that gives you an idea of what they go for.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm a poor 15 year old boy driving a 91' sentra. will you be nice enough to lemme test drive your god!?*bows*


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

He saw your license plates..if I drove an M30, i'd probably want em too


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

can i ahve ur passenger bucket seat


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

damn, nice ass car, and those Volk CE28N's complement the car well.


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

:jawdrop: smilies speak for themselves!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

see...i savin up for an R32...at this rate, ill have an R32 before my FD is up and running...for the 3rd time...


----------



## rinrin (Mar 21, 2003)

Damn..

ur Car is Really nice!!

Wheels kick Ass!!!


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Sami said:


> RB26Maxima, Motorex list price for '92 GT-R was $36,800 back when I got mine. Didn't pay that much but that gives you an idea of what they go for.


I live in right above you so do you think i could come down there and get a ride with you perhaps you know just atleast let me witness the beast from the inside!o yea and how much do you pay for insurance like every six months you know?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> I live in right above you so do you think i could come down there and get a ride with you perhaps you know just atleast let me witness the beast from the inside!


Are you in Denton? Just let me know when you're planning to come over here, I can tell if I'm going to be home or not.



RB26Maxima said:


> o yea and how much do you pay for insurance like every six months you know?


I believe it's somewhere around $400 per six months.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Sami said:


> Are you in Denton? Just let me know when you're planning to come over here, I can tell if I'm going to be home or not.


I believe since im in school now it will be somewhere around August the next time im in dallas because i got school now and then for summer time i got a Training camp and all that stuff then ill be down for the HIN show....i think might be sooner...no i live in lower oklahoma but i visit the dallas area alot! every summer


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

RB26Maxima said:


> I believe since im in school now it will be somewhere around August the next time im in dallas because i got school now and then for summer time i got a Training camp and all that stuff then ill be down for the HIN show....i think might be sooner...no i live in lower oklahoma but i visit the dallas area alot! every summer


Ok. I will be up in OKC this coming weekend. I'll probably end up taking Audi, too straight from here to OKC, just driving on I-35 isn't worth the miles.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

Sami said:


> Got new wheels...


Me too, but I've had mine a little while now. Just no decent pics until now. Friend had a nice photoshoot after he kindly detailed my car for me.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

What state you live in?


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Nice got any other shots?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

rocky mountains in the background


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> rocky mountains in the background


Yes, I think that is in Idaho. I do miss Grand Teton and Yellowstone, but can do without the Idaho winters. Finland is nice and warm during winter compared to Idaho.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

Sami said:


> Yes, I think that is in Idaho. I do miss Grand Teton and Yellowstone, but can do without the Idaho winters. Finland is nice and warm during winter compared to Idaho.


close, it's Utah. and yes, that's the Wasatch Mountains, I believe part of the Rockies, not sure though since i'm not a Utah native.

More shots are here:

http://public.fotki.com/CRX/friends_cars/trevors_skyline


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

looks like the north of Utah? prolly north of SLC? maybe Mountain Home AFB area?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

You need to get rid of those lamps in the front...fast.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

chimmike said:


> looks like the north of Utah? prolly north of SLC? maybe Mountain Home AFB area?


the shoot was done in or around Draper. not sure of the exactl location where my friend took my car.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

Sami -

Next time you're in Carrollton or thereabouts, let me know....i'd like to drool on your beauty for a while... you can take my sentra se for a spin if you like.

god that is too sweet. let me know if you ever want to sell her, k? i can probably be at your place within a few minutes.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

okay, i just looked at the pics again.

jesus i'd love that car....my life would be complete.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

whoa, im right??? looks like europe or something. i just guessed when i said 'rocky mountains' basically the only mountains that i know about. :fluffy:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

DAMN!I knew it was Utah being a Native.It looks like south mountain but its been a year since I have been around there and the construction is probably done but they might have opened another site.See if I am right.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

phreako said:


> Next time you're in Carrollton or thereabouts, let me know....i'd like to drool on your beauty for a while... you can take my sentra se for a spin if you like.


Next wednesday, Moe's in Lewisville. 

http://dallasimports.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=1841


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

damn...checked this thread couple days too late...

you missed out on driving a stock 99 sentra SE man, i feel for you. maybe next time bro.


----------



## 01GXESentra (Mar 28, 2004)

Real nice skyline you got there man! I live in Fort Worth and me and my bro are huge fans of skylines would be awsome to check it out sometime!


----------



## abuC (Mar 31, 2004)

Are those 17s or 18s? I was thinking about getting those, but I'll be going with SSR Professors S1s.

By the way, my R32 is the same color as both of yours :cheers:


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

abuC said:


> Are those 17s or 18s? I was thinking about getting those, but I'll be going with SSR Professors S1s.
> 
> By the way, my R32 is the same color as both of yours :cheers:


Mine are 18".


----------

